# faded monitor view?



## terrance04

hi, 

recently my monitor has completely went faded, i run windows xp and have all my drivers and display correct.

but for some reason the monitor is dull you can harldly see anythng on the screen and now it is always like that, i trouble shoot every problem there is, but seem to come up with no solution....hp m50....

i think its probably just time for a new one?


----------



## ian

How old is the monitor? The tubes in a monitor have a finite life where the color will eventually be distorted, depending on use and age.


----------



## terrance04

I bought it at a yard sale for $20, a "15 inch, hp m50 so i thought i had to get that, but later down the line it went bad, i would say its about a year old, still looks brand new just the color is faded, and i have windows xp and can hardly see the colors.....


----------



## ian

maybe thats the reason they were selling it?
You dont have any other computers or friends computers you can test it on, that would be the easiest way of seeing what the problem is.
I was using an old monitor for a long time, the colors were horrible, then i went and bought a new lg 775FT monitor and it was one of the best things I did.
I will never go back to using old monitors again.


----------



## terrance04

*yes that was it*



			
				ian said:
			
		

> maybe thats the reason they were selling it?
> You dont have any other computers or friends computers you can test it on, that would be the easiest way of seeing what the problem is.
> I was using an old monitor for a long time, the colors were horrible, then i went and bought a new lg 775FT monitor and it was one of the best things I did.
> I will never go back to using old monitors again.



Yeh they said that it showed a little faded now and then, but i was like for $25 thats still a good deal maybe ill be able to fix it ya know but it got worst. i tried it on my dell and it still does the same thing...well the moral im just going to go get another monitor, thats all i can do.............


----------



## [tab]

Try banging it on the side really hard... seemed to work with out old TV.


----------



## ian

> Try banging it on the side really hard... seemed to work with out old TV.


I see you have discovered the technique which was first pioneered by arthur fonzarelli


----------



## [tab]

ian said:
			
		

> I see you have discovered the technique which was first pioneered by arthur fonzarelli


Hey!!!!!!!


----------



## terrance04

aight i will bang it so hard its going to become brand new again...lol or even break...lol i need to get a new one anyway.


----------



## terrance04

ok i just bang the lights out of it..lol now its all purple to one side..lol so i definietly need to go to office max today and pick up a new one.


----------



## [tab]

Problem solved


----------

